
Russia launches test of anti-satellite weapon - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/russia-anti-satellite-missile-launch-ca9c3f20-f2af-4c11-b814-b2755a40df71.html
======
slim

      "This test is further proof of Russia’s hypocritical advocacy of outer space arms control proposals designed to restrict the capabilities of the United States while clearly having no intention of halting their counterspace weapons programs," Gen. John Raymond, commander of U.S. Space Command, said in the statement.
    

One could argue they are trying to police space by forbidding arms

